# Streak Of Greatness



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

4am the workers and the horses are all walking out of the stable. Each and every one of these horses knows what their job is even if they aren’t the fastest on the track they will give you there all. Some may or may not make it in this world of racing but the ones that do will make lots of money and have a lot to prove when up against the bigger and better horses. Some of these horses are born great and others work to be great and some just never reach greatness. This is the reality of racing a Thougherbred in this world.
This morning there is a horse that would catch anyone’s eye, not just with his beauty and muscle but with his personality and speed that he brings to the track. This stallion is bred to be the best, both parents are Kentucky derby winners, and have won many other big time races. The day he was born he was worth a fortune and now that he has proved he can run with the big dogs at the young age of 2 ½ he is worth 10times that. Life’s Streak of Greatness was his name and they called him Streaker in the barn. Streaker’s life was just starting and he had a ways to go but he was going to prove the world wrong in the end.

This morning workout would be nothing for this horse; he could run a mile and still keep going if you would let him. He was only running a ¾ mile because tomorrow was his maiden race and everyone expected a win out of him. The other horses that would be running there didn’t have a chance against him! So his jockey Alex was following the trainers orders to take it easy today, he hated to do this because he had to hold Streaker back from going too fast. So the trainer gives them the okay to go so they take off and the clock is ticking. Nothing was expected out of him this morning but he still gave it his all. Alex could hold him back he just fought the bit and ran his best. Once done everyone could not wait to see him run tomorrow!



Sunday morning the morning of the race the horses are loaded into the trailer and off to the race. They have waited for this morning since there training began! Streaker is by far the most excited out of the four other horses in the trailer, all his workouts on the track and today is finally the day he gets to prove himself on the track! 


As soon as they are unloaded each are lead to their stalls for the day. Streaker is in stall number one and is the first to be groomed! His muscles were just tense and he was anxious to run! Once he was all brushed out and his wraps were taken off they got him saddled up. That’s when it got serious he threw his head up and started to rear or at least try his excitement was unbelievable! They led him out and helped Alex up on to him and started walking their laps, trainer Al Simenon was walking next to them explaining to Alex what their plan was for the day. After a few minutes the announcer told them to go to the track. And Alex was left alone with Streaker now as they were on the way to the gates. As soon as they stepped out of the tunnel his ears went straight up and his walk became a prance and he just wanted to go. After all that is what he has trained for his whole life right, it’s all he knows it to run run run! Once on the track he stopped and reared up about half way and the crowd went crazy. He was the favorite of the day over half the crowd had bet money on this young horse who was suppose ably able to run with the big time horses. Today was the day to prove himself and make a mark on this racing world.


Alex was relaxed and walked him into the gate without a problem, but once in there it was game time and he started to concentrate on the goal of the day. Both of them with their eyes set straight forward on the track could here every breath and movement of all the other horses. Some of them were pounding their feet and pawing. However Streaker was still and didn’t make any movements while in the gate, so when that gun went off and the gate opened he was the first out and in front of the rest. 


Alex held him at a steady pace for the first few seconds, but once he got to the first turn he was letting him go a little faster just to tire out the other horses that were following. It was going as planned until Alex couldn’t hold him back anymore and just had to let him run! He was getting farther and farther away from the rest of the horses and the crowd and announcer were going crazy. With each stride his body took he was getting closer and he was going faster, he didn’t even seem affected by the pace he was running. He should have been exhausted by the time he crossed the finish line. He broke a record for the track in that race, most young horses have a bad first race however he ran it perfect like he was a pro. He even walked to the winners circle calm and pro like. 


To say the least everyone’s hope got up for the rest of his races to see where he would go. But soon something would happen that may put an end to his career if he didn’t recover!


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Please let me know what you think


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

The days following Streakers first race which was a victory were pretty laid back and relaxed for him, they wanted to take it easy and let him rest so he wouldn’t get burnt out. It was hard for everyone at the stable to keep him from his normal training routines because he was so anxious and impatient! He had no interest in being cooped up in a stall or a small pen all he wanted to do was work. Everyone did there best to keep him happy, after all he was the barns top yearling at the moment.

Wednesday came along and it was the first day back out on the track for normal workouts. It was5:30 when the colt’s feet stepped out from his stall and into the isle, he held his head high and proud and with each step you could hear the power. A few feet from the stable door he perked his ears even higher and his head even higher, and if you looked close enough it looked like he was smiling! This horse had the spirit of no other horse it was almost like he was humane. Finally when he stepped outside to the paddock he brought his steps higher off the ground higher then normal he new it was the day he got to run again and he was EXCITED there was no doubt about it. Being lead by Sam his care taker he started to push Sam with his nose nudging him to go faster. Sam had to stop and back him up so he could continue the walk to the track, once he was on his was again they met up with Al and the replacement jockey Jake. Sam brought Streaker to a halt even though he was antsy and wanted to keeping going, but instead he just side stepped. Jake got a boost up and then was lead out to the track while he listened to what Al wanted him to do once they were running. He nodded to let Al know that he knew what he was supposed to do, then gave a little kick and walked to the rail and came to a stop. Streaker’s body was ready to go, from far away you could see each muscle twitch as he was anticipating Jakes okay to go. He gave a loud but short snort and pawed at the ground but quickly stopped when Jake pulled his head up and rubbed his neck. This was all new to him nothing like when Alex was up there. Jake talked to him and let him know he was there; he was more of a friend instead of just a rider. Streaker stood still after that and just waited for the okay to go. 

Jake nudged him just a little and not hard but not to soft and Streaker picked his left leg up to lead the way along the rail, and kept the pace Jake asked for and didn’t fight the bit once. From the stand Al was surprised and shocked by the way Jake was handling him out there for the first time. As the black colt came to the final turn he was still at the same steady pace that they had started at, and when asked to slow down he slowed down nicely and came to a stop and walked over to the stand to talk to AL. And he told Jake he had a new mount if he wanted to race Streaker after the next one because Alex was already promised the ride but after that he was all Jakes.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I am liking the actual story itself, but I'm going to be that person that nitpicks at grammar ... Sorry!! Make sure you are varying in sentence length. A lot of these are run-on sentences, and can be hard to read. Use spell check and make sure everything is spelled correctly. Also, make sure you are using the correct form of "there," "your," etc. It is essential in any good writing piece. Keep working at it!


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Thank you*



xJumperx said:


> I am liking the actual story itself, but I'm going to be that person that nitpicks at grammar ... Sorry!! Make sure you are varying in sentence length. A lot of these are run-on sentences, and can be hard to read. Use spell check and make sure everything is spelled correctly. Also, make sure you are using the correct form of "there," "your," etc. It is essential in any good writing piece. Keep working at it!



Thank you for the tips i will put them to use!


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Saturday morning was just like every other morning Streaker was brushed down in his stall, and instead of going right to the track he was going to the horse walker for a bit. Since he was a well behaved colt they didn’t really worry about all the other horses being there with him. Sam put Streaker into his place and shut the gate and the horses continued to walk the circle. Round and round they walked at a slow walk waiting to be done. A little while later one of the other stable workers stopped Streaker and took him out to tie him up over by the barn and then go put a different horse in the spot Streaker was in. He didn’t go back and get the black colt he just let him stand tied until someone who cared came along. In the barn close to where he was tied up was another Stallion King who was pretty aggressive towards other stallions and colts! He knew Streaker was close and was going nuts and the stable people inside had no idea what was wrong because no one knew the black colt was standing outside. While everyone was taking care of the King, Streaker was getting mad. He was stomping his feet, throwing his head and whinnying back and forth with King. Inside the barn they brought King out of his stall to see what was wrong, but as soon as the stall door slid open he threw his massive body into the workers! He made a run for the door in the colts direction, pushing everyone and everything out of the way. 

Still tied but throwing a fit Streaker was trying to rear up and break away. He could hear each footstep King was making in his direction; with each stride he was closer. King rounded the corner and was out of the barn and with one last pull back Streaker was loose. Not much he could do but try and run, but King was already thrashing his legs out and kicking. Streaker didn’t fight back just turned and launched himself into full speed across the yard. Each time his hoof hit the ground he slid a little there was nothing for traction on the cement, when finally he slipped and couldn’t gain his balance back and fell hard. 

He let out a loud whinny and tensed every muscle and tried to break the fall. But once he slipped he had done more damage then he knew. Once he stopped sliding he just laid there not wanting to move because he was in pain. 

Sam was the first to him along with Jake, and Al. Keeping him calm and waiting for the vet, all hoping it was nothing serious!


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Vet confirmed that it was nothing serious and with a few days of recovery and easing back into his workouts it would be fine. Streaker just skinned his legs up pretty bad and clipped his front hoof while he was running. So in a few days he would be fine to continue his normal runs in the mornings.

Of course the colt did not like being stuck in his stall but with regular visits from Jake, and Sam he was staying pretty relaxed like they wanted. Jake had made it a routine to come and talk to Streaker every morning. The first footstep in the hall was always Jakes and Streaker would pop his head out of his stall and let out a soft whinny. They were growing on each other, they were becoming a team. 

It’s been two weeks since the colts little accident and it was now race day. Alex was riding today and it would be his last ride on this young colt that was proving himself to be better then expected. Walking around the paddock Streaker was very excited and not acting the way he should, he was rearing up and throwing his head. It took to people to lead him out to the track and get him out of the tunnel. It has been a month since he has raced but he knows what day it is and can’t help but be excited. Once out of the tunnel he rose high and kicked his front legs out with a loud whinny. The crowd went crazy and so did another young horse that was behind him. It was going to be a match today the other colt had also proved himself to be a good racer and wasn’t going to lose without a fight. 

Streaker went right into the gate no problem at all, once in he stomped his hoofs then started pawing. Alex wasn’t quite concentrated he was day dreaming about other things. So when the bell went off and the gates opened Streaker just ran to the front, his body stretching out and challenging the others. That wasn’t the plan and Alex tried to gain control but couldn’t and they were about to get themselves into trouble out on the track. When Alex pulled up to slow down a little the rest caught up and now they were stuck in the middle. Streaker tried to stay calm but he wasn’t used to running in a group like this all he wanted to do was get out front. He fought the bit, and just pushed his way to the front. Each pounding step was getting closer to the next, and each stride was starting to over reach more and more. When finally he reached with his powerful back legs and hit his front foot causing him to stumble. He kept trying to go but each step he continued to trip and Alex was trying to stay on but was slowly falling to the ground were the other horses would soon be running over. One last effort on the colt’s part to keep on going ended with them rolling to the ground with all the other horses just a few feet behind. Streaker did his best to not roll on his jockey but he couldn’t help but fall on his legs, making Alex helpless on the ground while Streaker hurried to stand up


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Subbing so I can read later


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

By the time Alex was put into the ambulance the race was over and the colt was laying one the ground again. His jet black body laying on the soft dirt of the track those just minutes prior he had been running on. However that took a drastic change when he could no longer keep running and fell. The vet crew and everyone involved with this horse were crowded around him. Vets checking for fractures running there hands over his thick legs that would usually be powering him to run instead of lay down not wanting to move. He tried to get up but each time his body fell helplessly back to the ground. 

Vets came to conclusion that he had a hairline fracture in his back right legs where he had been stepped by the other horses. Nothing serious but he would be on rest for two weeks before he was running again. That’s not what they were worried about they were worried he would be scared to run with other horses again, this is a memory he wouldn’t forget easily and it might scar him. All they could do was wait and see what he would do once he ran again.


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

The recovery process was just starting; he would be on a strict diet to make sure he didn’t gain any extra fat. Monday morning when everyone started there daily routines and round of feeding and grooming the black colt just sat there relaxed. It was almost as if he knew he had to take it easy if he wanted to race again. Everyone in this stable knew this was one exceptional colt and were honored to work with him when they got the chance. To lead him down the hall or even just watch him run outside in the pasture was a lesson in itself. He had such grace a beauty that not most colts have at this early age. Walking down the aisle he kept his head low unless it was time for a run then his head was high up like he owned the place. He was kind and gentle with everyone and everything, nothing mean about him. This colt showed everyone how special he was long before his first race. Jake the new jockey was almost positive that he was humane in ways, the bond those two shared in such a short about of time was unbreakable.

For the first week he was walked three times a day just for a little bit enough to allow him to stretch out and move, usually Jake and Sam took turns walking. Both same and Jake loved this horse and spent all there extra time brushing him or even just talking to him. They both believed that he understood each word that came out of there mouth but would never know. 
Thursday morning as Jake walked Streaker down the aisle and to the yard he talked to him. Telling him how excited he was to get back on him and run. Once out to the yard he let Streaker just graze on some grass and walk around while he lay in the grass. He trusted the colt enough not to wonder off or cause any harm. While Jake dosed off a little girl ran up to the colt excited to see a horse. She was screaming and throwing her hands in the air stuff that would normally disturb a horse and cause them to startle. However Streaker just paused and looked up at her, and braced himself for the running hug he was going to get from her. Funny thing is he had never seen someone as small as her, but still was very careful not to move his feet anywhere near her, and never made sudden movements. He let her pet him and he just stayed standing the whole time, she ran under him, through his legs, and even tried hanging off his neck. Nothing fazed him at all. All of a sudden you could here the mom come running worried for her daughter’s safety. Jake heard the mother and rose to his feet and reassured her she was okay.
Jake went and talked to the mom while the little girl Emily played with the young colt. As they talked he found out that Emily had cancer and was only given a short while to live. Her mom had arranged for her to come to a stable and find a horse that she could cheer on at all the races that she could attend and even help out in the barn. This was all done through make a wish program and Streakers trainer Al. Al had arranged for Emily to meet the colt and spend as much time as she could with him. He told the mom that he had a special colt that would take great care of Emily and put a smile on her face while doing it. Kristy who is Emily’s mom was uncertain about the horse thing but once she saw how the colt did with Emily she was extremely pleased.


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

thoughts so far?


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry I have been busy then forgot about this, I plan on continuing this story still.


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

The next few days Kristy brought Emily to the barn every day to see Streaker. Kristy had begun to trust this colt with her daughter more and more, as she watched how careful he was when Emily was playing around with him. She got to do something new every day, but always insisted on grooming him to make him look pretty. The friendship was starting to grow day by day, and it was only getting stronger. Everyone who worked with Streaker got to see the magic her worked with this little girl, even though she was extremely sick and had limited time here she was happy every second she got to spend with the colt.

Finally his two weeks of rest were up and he finally got to go back out on the track and run again. He knew exactly what was going on that morning when he saw Jake walking with his helmet towards him with Sam following right behind. Streaker sat in his stall pawing at the ground waiting for them to put his saddle on, just waiting to get back on the track and run. He stood extremely still while they saddled him and took the bit as if it was a treat, but once they led him out of the stall he held his head high neck arched, walking faster than normal but making sure he wasn’t getting too close to Sam. Jake was walking by his side patting his neck every now and then, and talking to him. Jake knew that he would have to calm the colt down before he could let him run. Once out into the yard Sam gave Jake a boost up on to the colt, and then continued walking. Soon his steady walked turned into a high stepping sort of trot, trying so hard to control himself but all he wanted to do was run. Al was waiting at the track for them as they approached he couldn’t help but smile when he saw how happy Streaker was to be out there, it was a honor to train such an amazing colt like this one who would run his heart out every single time, but was also just a big gentle giant who was almost humane in many ways. Al gave Streaker rubbed Streaker’s neck while he told Jake what he was supposed to do today, it was an easy but long work out today two laps around the track. The first would be a quick but steady gallop and the next just an easy trot to cool him down. Jake nodded his head, Al gave him the okay to go and then they were headed onto the track. Streaker was trying to contain himself but was struggling; he knew Jake would not let him run until he was calm. Jake who was sitting on top of this excellent colt leaned down on his neck and started to talk to him, not saying anything really important but just letting the colt know he was up there, and that he was a good boy. He spoke to this horse like he was humane; he knew he understood everything he was saying just by his body language and the way his ears turned. After a few minutes Streaker got the cue to go, and he was off right away he picked up the easy pace he was asked for not fighting the bit at all, he was just happy to be back out here doing what he loved. First lap was done and now he was asked to trot the next one, but was confused because he was never asked to just trot before but figured he should listen to what Jake was telling him to do. He wasn’t allowed to pick up anything faster than his trot the whole way around. Finally they were done and Al came out and greeted them with a smile and gave the colt a treat. He was pleased with the way that just went, at first he wasn’t sure how the colt would do. He instructed them to bring Streaker back to the barn and put him on the treadmill at a walk for forty five minutes then Emily would be here to see him.


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Once of the treadmill Sam brought Streaker out to the arena, this was new to the colt he wasn't sure what was going on but of course he went along with it. Sam tied Streaker up and went and grabbed something but the colt was unsure of what it was, but all of a sudden it was on his back. It wasn't a saddle that he normally had on his back instead it was heavier, Sam noticed the change in the colts body language nothing to be worried about but he could tell how confused the colt was. Today was the first day Emily would get to get on the colt and walk around but they wanted to make sure she would be safe so they got a western saddle. Sam walked up to the colts head and told him it was okay and gave him a treat to reassure him. That's when Kirsty and Emily pulled into the driveway. Emily jumped out of the car before it was even parked and ran over to Streaker and gave him a big hug. The colt let out a whinny he was happy to see his little friend. Whenever she was around him he would never pick his feet up unless she wasn't anywhere near his feet, he was so extremely careful with her it was weird. Jake began to think he knew she was sick and very fragile. The staff would always stand close just in case but they began to realize they didn't have to worry.

After Emily got her helmet on Jake lifted her up on top of the colt, while Sam held the lead and talked to streaker. This was all so new to him but he was handling it like a pro, Jake stood by his side to make sure Emily would not fall. After a few minutes of getting Emily comfortable, Sam began to walk, but Streaker would not move his feet he just stood there frozen almost like he was afraid to move with her. While they tried to get him to move Emily was just sitting in the saddle enjoying the moment, she lifted up her legs and sort of gave him a kick and that's when he started to walk. The colt was waiting for her cue so he knew she was ready, but even then he took soft and slow steps not going to fast. They walked around for about a hour before Emily got off and left. As they drove away Streaker let out a whinny as if saying goodbye.

Now that his busy day was over he was let out to graze for a little while before they brought him in. Jake, Al, and Sam all sat out side his stall and talked about how they were worried he wasn't ready to race yet. They only had a few days until his next planned race, but were worried about the leg he hadn't actually ran full out, let alone with other horses. Al was mainly concerned that if Streaker had been traumatized during the accident how he would react when he was running with the group.


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

It was earlier then normal when Streaker heard other horses being led out of there stalls, and more jockeys than usual. He saw stuck his head out and saw Sam and Jake heading towards his stall so he let out a whinny and threw his head up happy to see them. Sam led him out into the isle and got his saddle, and bridle on before heading out to the track, Jake didn't get on right away like usual but he ignored that and continued walking towards the track just happy knowing he was going to run, but was even more confused at the sight of the four other horses standing out on the track. Al was standing by the other horses as they approached, he looked at Jake and told him the plan. Jake was supposed to keep the colt in the pack for a little while and if he reacted okay let him do his thing later on, Jake gave a nod but all three of them had a odd look on there face and streaker couldn't figure it out. Jake got a boost up, he grabbed the reins and gathered them up before heading towards the other horses. Streaker was confused, but he was scared he started throwing his head up and trying to get in front of the other horses. Jake started rubbing his neck and whispered a little and then they were off. The colt stayed behind the others because Jake didn't allow him to go to the front, he was not very happy and starting to throw his head. Jake forced the colt to get into the group and stay there, instantly the colts ears pinned and he slowed down a lot to get out of the crowd he was not okay with the group. Jake couldn't get him back into the crowd so he just let him go around and finish up front. 

Jake didn't praise him like usual, instead just got off and went over to Al. He looked over and said he was expecting this, but tomorrow at the race if they could get to the front and stay there, that would be fine but he knew the group of horses were only getting faster.


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Are people enjoying this?


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

should I continue to add on?


----------



## sunset878 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes please!!!


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

After they put him away for the day that was it Streaker just sat in his turn out area bored and unsure what was going on. Eventually Sam came and brought him back to his stall for the night, Streaker was excited to see Sam he is usually happy but today he just seemed down so the colt just kept his head down on the way to the barn.

Of course it was an early morning as they loaded him up into the trailer to bring him to the track along with the other three young colts in the trailer. Streaker was excited as usual and so were the other colts, but Jake, and Sam didn't seem to enthused this morning. Once at the track and Streaker was in his box they started getting him ready, but he noticed Al and Jake were deep in a conversation and he kept hearing his name. After about ten minutes of standing alone they led him out and started walking the circle and soon Jake was boosted up onto his mount. Everything about Jakes body was causing the colt to get all worked up and anxious, Jake was nervous and the colt knew that but couldn't figure out why this was. Streaker tried his best to get his mind into the race but was a lot hotter than normal and trotting in place while Sam held him. Finally sam handed him off to the guy on the horse and they were on there way to the gates, Streaker reared up and let everyone know he was here to win and nothing less. He went right into the gate without a single problem, and what seemed like hours but was only a quick two minutes, the gates finally flew open. And Streaker was right up front almost instantly, there was one other dark bay colt that was right on his side pushing Streaker to go faster and faster. He was nervous because Jake was, but also because the other horse was getting closer and closer. The last turn finally appeared and Streaker used his last ounce of energy and left the other horse behind him and crossed the finish line with another win!


----------

